# Ayman Nour



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jailed Egyptian opposition politician Ayman Nour wins pardon 



cant find anything else .. it has just been tweeted,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

He has been "pardoned" by SCAF, he's now running for the presidential elections

Ayman Nour to submit presidential papers next Friday - Presidential elections 2012 - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------

